# Maggots... No food source... So why?



## CCinPA (Aug 10, 2018)

I have maggots on my garage floor. I have always hung stuff from/on the walls... So nothing sits on the floor. The floor-drains are sealed. No rotting anything. BUT... If I lift up a piece of loose carpet... There they are! Why? Help?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

"Maggot" is an imprecise term for the larval stage of a fly (Diptera), and there are a gazillion different types of flies. Not all larval flies are food dependent, so it may be that an adult female just happened to lay her eggs there, or there is something about that location that she liked. Alternatively, depending on the type of fly it is, there might be a food source that you either can't see or don't recognize; i.e. mites, tiny spiders, etc.


It would take a trip to an entomologist to find out for certain.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

100% sure there maggots?
Far more likely it's something else like ant larvia or termites.
Not sure how a fly could even get under a piece of carpet.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Is the carpet holding moisture/water? Do you really need carpet there?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Much to my shock, I found fruit fly maggots in a little spot of coffee in the corner of my sink, the other day. It takes one day, apparently, after eggs are laid. It's very hot here. 



It could be anything flies like.


----------



## CCinPA (Aug 10, 2018)

joecaption said:


> 100% sure there maggots?
> Far more likely it's something else like ant larvia or termites.
> Not sure how a fly could even get under a piece of carpet.



They seem to fit the visuals of maggots... Grain-of(moving)-white-rice and remnants of brown-shells.


----------



## CCinPA (Aug 10, 2018)

Guap0_ said:


> Is the carpet holding moisture/water? Do you really need carpet there?



It's indoor/outdoor carpet... Surprised it was manufactured for munching!


----------



## CCinPA (Aug 10, 2018)

joecaption said:


> 100% sure there maggots?
> Far more likely it's something else like ant larvia or termites.
> Not sure how a fly could even get under a piece of carpet.



Googled both... Not them!


----------



## CCinPA (Aug 10, 2018)

*Those no-judgement eyes...*

My dog only sees the best in me... True love.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Those no-judgement eyes...*



CCinPA said:


> My dog only sees the best in me... True love.


Have you set a wedding and honeymoon date?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> It's indoor/outdoor carpet... Surprised it was manufactured for munching!


George Foreman quote: How do you keep a rabbit out of a cabbage patch? Get rid of the cabbage". 
In your case: 
How do you keep maggots out of a carpet? Get rid of the carpet. 

https://www.diychatroom.com/f51/maggots-no-food-source-so-why-638623/#


----------

